# Your thoughts on Malcolm Young



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Watched AC/DC Live at Donnington (which is a good live show DVD) and it becomes clear to me that althougb Angus get's all the attention, bouncing all over the stage and such... it is Malcolm that holds every one of those songs together and drives them as well. He stands back there like a troll hammering away on that beat up Gretsch and never even tries to get into a spotlight. Fantastic. Great guitar player.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Malcolm.... the backbone of AC/DC, one of the best rythm players out there. The Gretch... his signature model... nice.
As you say Rock Solid......:rockon2:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

when people talk about wanting that ac/dc sound, most times they don't realize that they're talking about malcolm's sound.
underrated, rock solid, the sound of ac/dc and one of the best rhythm players out there.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

And Angus always has said that Malcolm is the better guitarist - even for solos. He's just likes to be the invisible guy in the background who's holding the whole thing together I suppose.


----------



## MrHockey999 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, he is a great guitarist IMO. Just does not want the limelight I guess. Could be that he looks like frankenstein as well.


----------

